# Chloramine: does a water softener remove it?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a client with a Culligan water softener/iron removal setup that was installed when they were on well water.

Now they've gone to municipal, and coincidentally it's time for a new water heater. I've suggested that they probably no longer need the Culligan setup since they're now using pre-treated water, but they're concerned about the local water company's use of Chloramine as part of the treatment process.

So what I have is really a two-part question. Three-part, come to think of it.

First, is the existing setup probably doing anything useful regarding Chloramine?

Second, can you list any really authoritative references to de-bunk (or support) health concerns related to that chemical? A really quick google search shows that some folks are worked up about it.

Third, along the lines of "Do you want fries with that?", what are my upsell options, and how shocking are they?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Info from EPA
http://www.epa.gov/ogwdw000/disinfection/chloramine/index.html

Info on non chemical removal, but it is not guaranteed 100% and even with a very large filter cannot handle high flows.
http://www.wqa.org/pdf/TechBulletins/TB-Chloramine.pdf

http://www.sfwater.org/Files/FAQs/removal.pdf

http://www.wcponline.com/pdf/0906Potwora.pdf

And the water softener will not help remove it, even reverse osmosis cannot remove it. And amazingly for a full tub of water you just add vitamin C to remove it.

More info below

American Water Works Association
http://www.awwa.org

Water Quality Association
http://www.wqa.org/


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing my homework for me! :thumbup: :laughing:

Great set of links; I'll send that right along to the customer.

Vitamin C. Who'da thunk it?


----------

